

Ask HN: How much can startup charge Amazon for providing a service? - Kazibon

Hi there!
What do you think may be the best model for a startup to charge Amazon for a data/service which will be supplied for Amazon mobile app/site?
Flat monthly fee? Per API call after user's request coming from Amazon? 
Given that deal doesn't have to be exclusive so there will be options to supply the same data to other companies?<p>And ideally we want to avoid the acquisition offer.<p>Oh the headache...
======
appdk
really can't advice you without knowing more about your data/service..

value is very subjective, what amazon would pay for pennies might be dimes to
others and what others would pay for dimes could be pennies or worthless to
amazon.

